# MG’s training log



## milleniumgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

For those who don’t know me  have been natural for 15 to 20 years now (I can’t remember when I stopped juicing). So be kind when/if you read my log. I’m not lifting heavy but I work out 5 to 7 days a week despite lingering injuries and an old body.

Despite zero energy and zero motivation this morning I did 1:15h fasted cardio (arm bicycle).
Followed by
Leg extensions 6x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 4x10
Hammer curls 3x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x10
Straight leg deadlift stretch 60 sec
Triceps resistance band extensions 2x20
Double overhead db extensions stretch 60 sec
Incline laying db curls 3x10
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Seated calf extensions 3x15
Calf stretch 60 sec
Grippers 1x50


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2022)

You lost me at cardio. 🤮😁


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> You lost me at cardio. 🤮😁


I do cardio every day. I have a treadmill, a Technogym arm bicycle, a crosstrainer ….. I feel guilty when I don’t use any of these.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 17, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> I do cardio every day. I have a treadmill, a Technogym arm bicycle, a crosstrainer ….. I feel guilty when I don’t use any of these.



I hear that
Hate cardio, but need it at least 3x a week


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome back and your logs on other forums are great reads so good to see you starting here too!

I'm getting older as well and having to make adjustments to training sucks but must be done, IMO.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Welcome back and your logs on other forums are great reads so good to see you starting here too!
> 
> I'm getting older as well and having to make adjustments to training sucks but must be done, IMO.


We need to keep moving no matter what.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> We need to keep moving no matter what.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 18, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:20h arm bicycle 

deadlifts 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec 
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Band sissy squats 3x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Bench dips 3x20
Strict db curls 3x10
Overhead db extensions 2x50
Band stretch triceps 60 sec
EZ bar curls 2x30
Band bicep curls 60 sec
Leg lifts 2x20


----------



## Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

That's some serious work.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> That's some serious work.


Yes … I copy the workouts of a fellow mod at my home board.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 19, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h arm bicycle 

Bench press 4x10
Inverted rows 3x10
Upright rows 4x10
Decline db flys 3x10
Decline db fly stretch 2x30 sec
Band rear fly 3x20
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec
Abs


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 20, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h arm bicycle 

Hip thrusts 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Quad stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 4x10
EZ bar curls 3x10
Overhead single arm db extensions 3x10
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Zottman curls 4x10
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Forearm db twists 4x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 21, 2022)

Fasted cardio
1:00h arm bicycle

Reverse grip bench press 4x10
Db rows 4x10
Upright rows 3x10
Incline db flys with prolonged stretch 3x10
Resistance band lat pulldowns 3x10
Hanging lat stretch twists 2x30
Arnold presses 3x10 (my left shoulder was clicking)
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec

And now 2 days off (except for some walking).


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 23, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
55 min arm bicycle 

Deadlifts 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 4x10
Alternating db curls 4x10
Sissy squats 3x20
Hip abduction 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10
Standing leg curls 3x10
Seated calf raises 3x10
Band tricep extensions 3x15
Hammer curls 3x15
Band tricep stretch 30 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
6 km on the treadmill 

PM
Incline dumbbell press 3x12
Hammer strength isolateral row 4x10
Incline dumbbell flyes 3x10
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 2x30 sec
Pulldowns 3x10
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Behind the back shrugs 3x10
Band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 25, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
Arm bicycle 60 min

Barbell hack squat 4x10
Quad stretch 60 seconds
Skull crushers 3x10
Hammer curls 3x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x12
Straight leg deadlift stretch 60 seconds
Adductors 3x10
Hip abduction 3x10
Seated calf 3x10
Calf stretch 60 seconds
Cable tricep extensions 3x12
Band tricep stretch 60 seconds
Standing bicep curls 3x10
Band bicep stretch 60 seconds
Hammer strength rows 3x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 26, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
60 min stationary bike 

8 — 9 play with Rikkie at the animal rescue 

10:00 am

Incline dumbbell press 4x10
V-grip pull downs 4x10
Z-press 3x10
decline press 3x10
Dumbbell fly stretch 60 sec
Meadows rows 3x10
Hanging lat stretch 60 twists
behind the back barbell shrugs 3x10
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec
Cross body band shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 27, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:30h recumbent bike 

Bench press 4x10
Db rows on incline bench 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
Incline reverse grip db press 3x10
Incline db fly stretch 60 sec
Inverted rows 3x10
Hanging pull up stretch 60 sec 
Side delt raises supersets 3x10
Band handcuff stretch 60 sec 
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2022)

So much cardio!!!  🤢🤮  🤣


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> So much cardio!!!  🤢🤮  🤣


Haha yes I can’t go without 😅

Fasted cardio
1:15h recumbent bike

Leg press 4x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 4x10
Hammer curls 4x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Band extensions 3x15
Tricep band stretch 60 sec
Preacher curls 3x10 1x8
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Seated calf raises 3x15
Calf stretch 90 sec

I’m eating a low residue diet until Tuesday (broth, toasted white bread, cheese). I have headaches and feel weak.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 2, 2022)

Ok since 28 Feb I have been on a broth/crackers diet so all I did was 1:30h stationary or recumbent bike a day.
I had both procedures done at the hospital yesterday and I’m back working out like normal today. I’m dizzy and weak but that doesn’t stop me.

Fasted cardio
1:30h recumbent bike

DL 4x5
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10
Quad stretch 30 sec
Preacher curls 3x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x10
Tricep extensions 3x10
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Abductors/adductors 1x20, 1x15, 1x10
Hammer curls 2x10
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Calf extensions 2x30 1x20
_______


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

I've subbed to this thread.  Look forward to watching and reading your progress.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I've subbed to this thread.  Look forward to watching and reading your progress.


Thank you big guy!

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

Incline press 4x10
Db rows 4x10
Db military press 4x10
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 60 sec
Hammer strength lat pulldowns 4x10
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Shrugs 4x10
Band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hand behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec
Abs 100 reps


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 4, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike  

Reverse grip bench press 4x10
Bent over db rows 4x10
Upright rows 3x10
decline press 4x10
Incline db fly stretch 60 sec
Lat pulldowns 3x10
Hanging lat stretch twists 60 sec
side lat raises 3x10
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec

Week-end will be cardio only


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 7, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike

DL 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 3x12
Leg extensions 3x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
One arm concentration curls 3x12
Standing hamstring curls 4x10
Tricep extensions 3x12
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Adductors/abductors 1x30 1x20
Hammer curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Calf extensions 2x20 1x30


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 8, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

Hammer strength horizontal chest press 4x10
Bent over dumbbell row 4x10
Dumbbell military press 4x10
Dumbbell fly 4x10
Dumbbell pull over stretch 60 seconds
Wide grip lat pull downs 1x10
Pull up stretch 30 seconds 
Hanging lat stretch 30 twists
wide grip high pull 1x8
Hands behind the back stretch 30 seconds
Handcuff stretch 30 seconds


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 9, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

DL 4x5
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Laying incline db tricep extensions 3x15
Hammer curls 3x12
Hip thrusts 2x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Reverse grip tricep extensions 2x10
Band tricep stretch 60 sec 
Concentration curls 2x10
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Bulgarian split squats 1x10 (very tricky when you had a TKR)
Quad stretch 60 sec
Standing calf extensions 1x20
Calf stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 10, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

Incline dumbbell press 4x10
Lateral rows 4x10
Incline dumbbell flyes 3x12
Incline dumbbell press stretch 60 sec
Pulldowns 3x12
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Rear delt flyes 3x10
Behind the back shrugs 3x12
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec

I went looking for a missing cat and fell on my hands and knees. I’m fine except for some swelling and superficial wounds.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 11, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

DL 4x15
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 4x10
Alternating db curls 3x10
Sissy squats 3x20
Band tricep extensions 3x20
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 3x15
Band bicep stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 14, 2022)

1:15h recumbent bike

Goblet squats 4x10
Laying dumbbell extensions 4x10
Hammer curls 4x10
Leg extensions 3x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
Standing hamstring curls 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Dips 3x12
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Adductor 3x12
Abductor 3x12
Spider curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Seated calf raises 4x12


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 15, 2022)

Last night was a nightmare. My new cat escaped around 10:30PM and I couldn’t find it. He doesn’t know the neighbourhood so I was really worried. Lots of cats have been hit by cars here lately. Fortunately my other cat Pooh spotted him in the garden 50 meters away from mine and managed to bring him back home. Tomorrow I will have the garden secured because I don’t want to risk this happening again.

1:10h arm bicycle 

Wide reverse grip incline bench press 3x12
Meadow rows 4x10
Laying incline dumbbell rows 3x12
Lat pulldowns 3x12
Decline db flys 3x12
Decline db flys stretch 3x30 sec
Reverse grip seated rows 3x12
Hanging pull up stretch 60 sec 
Db military press 3x12
Db pullover stretch 60 sec
Spider curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 16, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:20h arm bicycle 

SLDL 4x5
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Laying down incline db triceps extensions 3x12
Hammer curls 3x12
Hip thrusts 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec 
Reverse grip tricep extensions 2x10
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Zottman curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Bulgarian split squats 1x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
Standing calf extensions 1x20
Calf stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 17, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
60 min arm bicycle 

Incline press 3x12
Db rows 3x12
Db military press 4x10
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 60 sec
Lat pulldowns 3x12
Hanging lat stretch twists 60 sec
Hanging pull up stretches 30 sec
Behind the back shrugs 4x10
Band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hand behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec
Abs 100 reps


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h arm bicycle 

Hip thrusts 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Quad stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 3x12
EZ bar curls 3x12
Overhead single arm db extensions 3x12 right arm, 1x12 with pain left arm (not sure what’s wrong)
Band tricep stretch 30 sec 
Zottman curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60!sec
Forearm db twists 3x20


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 21, 2022)

My insomnia is getting worse … only got 4 1/2h last night.  Was up at 2:30 am ….

Fasted cardio
1:20h arm bicycle

deadlifts 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Band sissy squats 4x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Bench dips 3x15
Strict db curls 3x10
Overhead db extensions 2x30
Band stretch triceps 60 sec
EZ bar curls 2x30
Band bicep curls 60 sec
Ab work


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 22, 2022)

cardio 
1:15h arm bicycle 

Reverse grip bench press 4x10
Bent over rows 4x10
Upright rows 3x12
Decline press 1x30 1x15
Incline db fly stretch 60 sec
Lat pulldowns 3x12
Hanging lat stretch 2x30 sec
Side lateral raises 3x12 1x10
Band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec

I will do moderate cardio this afternoon to loosen up that damn knee that refuses to cooperate.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 23, 2022)

Swelling is gone, doing 30 min recumbent bike yesterday did me good. And I’m wearing a brace.

Fasted cardio 
1:30h arm bicycle 

Standing hamstring curls 4x10
Landmine squats 3x10
Leg extensions 3x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 3x12
Triceps Pushdowns 3x12
Single glute bridge 3x10
Seated abduction 3x10
Preacher curls 3x10
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
V grip pressdowns 3x12
Band tricep stretch 30 sec
Seated calf extensions 4x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 24, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:25h arm bicycle 

Bench press 3x15
Arnold press 3x10
Db fly 2x25
Db fly stretch 60 sec
Inverted rows 2x15
Hanging pull up stretch 60 sec
Reverse flys laying on a bench 2x25
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Ok since 28 Feb I have been on a broth/crackers diet so all I did was 1:30h stationary or recumbent bike a day.
> I had both procedures done at the hospital yesterday and I’m back working out like normal today. I’m dizzy and weak but that doesn’t stop me.
> 
> Fasted cardio
> ...


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 25, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Hope you are feeling better


Thank you. My strength is back. I added more vegan protein and calories to my diet.


Fasted cardio 
1:20h arm bicycle 

V squats 4x8
Close grip bench press 4x10
Lying db curls 3x12
Good mornings 4x8
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Incline lying triceps extensions 4x8
Band tricep stretch 30 sec
Lunges 4x10
Quad stretch 30 sec
Band bicep curls 4x10
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
Adductors 3x12
Abductors 3x12
Standing calf extensions 4x10
Calf stretch 30 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 28, 2022)

Week-end was cardio only: 1:15h arm bicycle and 30 min recumbent bike both days. No weights.

Fasted cardio 
1:10h arm bicycle 

SLDL 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 4x10
Leg extensions 4x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Spider curls 3x10
Standing hamstring curls 4x10
Tricep extensions 4x10
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Adductors 3x15
Abductors 3x15
Hammer curls 3x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Calf extensions 1x30 1x20


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 1, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:15h arm bicycle (my right shoulder is bothering me a bit)

Wide grip bench press 3x8 1x8
Db rows on incline bench 3x10 1x8
Reverse flys on incline bench 3x10
Behind the back shrugs 3x10
Close grip db press 3x15
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 60 sec
Lat pulldowns 2x10 1x8
Hanging lat stretch 60 sec
Pulldowns 2x8 1x6
Band lateral raises 2x10
Band handcuff stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 2, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
60 min recumbent bike 

Standing hamstring curls 3x12
V squats 3x12
Leg extensions 1x12 1x8
Quad stretch 60 sec
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 1x15 1x12
Triceps extensions 1x15 2x8
Adductors/abductors 3x12
Preacher curls 1x12 1x10 1x8
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
V grip pressdowns 1x12 1x8 1x6
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Seated calf extensions 3x12


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 3, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:45h arm bicycle (600 cals)

Incline db press 4x8
V grip pulldowns 4x10
Z press 4x10
Decline bb press 3x10
Db fly stretch 60 sec
Meadows rows 3x10
Hanging lat stretch twists 60 sec
Barbell behind the back shrugs 4x10
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 4, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
1:30h arm bicycle 

Squats 4x8
Bench dips 3x15
Laying incline db curls 3x12
Bulgarian split squats 1x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Abductors/adductors 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Laying inclined extensions 2x12
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Seated hammer curls 3x10
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Forearm wrist rolls 2x each way
Standing calf raises 3x12
Forearm db twists 3x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 7, 2022)

Warm up
Recumbent bike 15 min

Air squats 3x12
Lunges 3x12
Lateral walks 3x12
Standing leg curls 3x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
Calf raises 3x12
Calf stretch 60 sec
Glute bridge 3x12
Hip abduction 3x12
Adductors 3x12
Side lunges 3x12
Hip thrusts 3x12
Leg extensions 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec

I will do more cardio this afternoon.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
45 min stationary bike 

Incline chest press 4x10
Bent over rows 4x10
Meadows rows 3x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 3x12
Reverse grip seated rows 3x12
Db flyes 3x12
Pullovers stretch 60 sec
Hanging lat stretch twists 30 sec
Wide grip decline chest press 3x12
Hands behind the back stretch 60 sec
Handcuff stretch 45 sec

More cardio later.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 9, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
45 min arm bicycle 

DL 4x5
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Laying down incline dumbbell tricep extensions 3x12
Hammer curls 3x12
Hip thrusts 3x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec 
Reverse grip triceps extensions 1x12
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Spider curls 2x12
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Bulgarian split squats 1x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Standing calf extensions 3x12
Calf stretch 60 sec

More cardio later.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 10, 2022)

Fasted  cardio 
45 min recumbent bike 
45 min arm bicycle 

Reverse grip bench press 4x10
Arnold presses 3x10
Db flys 2x20
Db fly stretch 60 sec
Inverted rows 2x20
Hanging pull up stretch 60 sec
Band reverse flys 2x25
Band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec

I’m tired and not motivated. I will take a break while in London (3 days) at the end of the week.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Today (Friday)

Cardio 
1:15h recumbent bike 

Leg press 6x5
Quad stretch 60 sec 
Db overhead tricep extensions 4x10
Hammer curls 3x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Dips 2x25
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Alternating bicep curls 3x15
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Barbell curls 3x15
Band bicep stretch 60 sec
Seated calf raises 3x15


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 16, 2022)

I was on vacation the last 4 days and did cardio only (12 kilometers a day until yesterday and then 1:15h stationary bike).

Fasted cardio
1:15h recumbent bike

Decline db press 4x10
Upright rows 4x10
Db military press 3x12
Laying down db rows 4x10
Incline db flys 4x10
Db flys stretch 60 sec
Lat pulldowns 4x10
Hanging pull ups stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 27, 2022)

First workout in 12 days because of COVID 

Eating when you don’t smell or taste anything isn’t easy but I ordered Russian dishes for today.

1 hour recumbent bike 

Light workout 

Reverse grip bench press 3x10
Db rows 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
Incline dumbbell flyes 3x10
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 60 sec
Resistance band lat pulldowns 3x10
Hanging lat stretch twists 2x30
Db military press 3x10
Band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 30 sec
An work


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> First workout in 12 days because of COVID
> 
> Eating when you don’t smell or taste anything isn’t easy but I ordered Russian dishes for today.
> 
> ...



Was wondering where you were. Glad you took a break and hope you enjoyed your vacation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Was wondering where you were. Glad you took a break and hope you enjoyed your vacation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The short break in London was nice but the next day I had COVID and haven’t been well since Feb 16.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> The short break in London was nice but the next day I had COVID and haven’t been well since Feb 16.



Get well and take some colloidal silver and chlorite, that knocks the symptom out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 28, 2022)

1 hour recumbent bike 

Leg extensions 6x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Overhead db extensions 4x10
Hammer curls 4x10
Standing hamstring curls 3x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Triceps resistance band extensions 2x15
Strict db curls 3x10
Band rear flyes 3x10
Band stretch triceps 30 sec
Calf raises 3x10
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Get well and take some colloidal silver and chlorite, that knocks the symptom out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will do, thank you 🙏


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 29, 2022)

I’m still recovering from COVID and a fellow mod at WCBB who has been my role model for years advised me to work one body part per day, 3-4 exercises and 8 to 12 reps while I’m still under the weather and that’s what I started doing this morning.

60 min recumbent bike 

Shoulders

Military press 4x10
Rear delt flyes 4x10
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Kettlebell swings 4x10
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec
Single arm lateral raises 4x10
Handcuffs stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 30, 2022)

1 hour recumbent bike 

Chest

Push ups 3x12
Decline db press 4x10
Decline db press stretch 60 sec
Pullovers 4x10
Incline bb press 3x12
Db flyes 3x12
Db flyes stretch 60 sec


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 30, 2022)

Why do you use recumbent bike and arm bicycle instead of a regular spin bike ?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 31, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Why do you use recumbent bike and arm bicycle instead of a regular spin bike ?


Because I don’t have a spin bike in my home gym.


I keep coughing but strength is coming back. That’s a good sign I guess.

1:15h recumbent bike 

Back

SLDL 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Meadow rows 3x12
Hanging lat stretch twists 60 sec
Single arm pulldowns 3x12
Seated rows 3x12
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Db rows 3x12


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

Is there any stretchy yoga booty pics here?


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 31, 2022)

U always say how long ur riding ur recumbent bike but no details: heart rate, KW, distance, avg speed, anything useful


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Is there any stretchy yoga booty pics here?


Nope 🤣


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 31, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> U always say how long ur riding ur recumbent bike but no details: heart rate, KW, distance, avg speed, anything useful


Because the dashboard doesn’t work anymore and I have no money to buy a spinning bike … since I don’t post anything useful I won’t even mention cardio anymore.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 31, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Because the dashboard doesn’t work anymore and I have no money to buy a spinning bike … since I don’t post anything useful I won’t even mention cardio anymore.


Fuck that, it's your log, post what you want.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

He gave ATL a poop sticker 🤣🤣


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> He gave ATL a poop sticker 🤣🤣


Did i miss a joke? lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Did i miss a joke? lol



poop stickers amuse me lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> poop stickers amuse me lol


💩🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> 💩🤣🤣🤣🤣



You Fuxker 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You Fuxker 🤣🤣🤣


I took my poop back. 💩🔙


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> I took my poop back. 💩🔙



So I googled the process of putting poop back into your system and its called a Fecal Transplant, you might've just saved your own life..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I googled the process of putting poop back into your system and its called a Fecal Transplant, you might've just saved your own life..



He's so brave...🥰🥰


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I googled the process of putting poop back into your system and its called a Fecal Transplant, you might've just saved your own life..


I pipe it back up there like chocolate cupcake frosting.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> He gave ATL a poop sticker 🤣🤣


He sure did ha


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 31, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Because the dashboard doesn’t work anymore and I have no money to buy a spinning bike … since I don’t post anything useful I won’t even mention cardio anymore.


U can still keep track of heart rate (peak, average, amount of time spent in each zone.)
Didn’t mean to be critical in a negative way.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 1, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> U can still keep track of heart rate (peak, average, amount of time spent in each zone.)
> Didn’t mean to be critical in a negative way.


That I can do with my Apple Watch.

I had another scary episode of tachycardia (138 bpm) and low BP (70/50) early this morning. My GP says that I do too much, I need to take some rest and stay home. No workout no nothing. I’m bored.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> That I can do with my Apple Watch.
> 
> I had another scary episode of tachycardia (138 bpm) and low BP (70/50) early this morning. My GP says that I do too much, I need to take some rest and stay home. No workout no nothing. I’m bored.


You can meal prep for me if you need some busy work. 🍴🤗🍴


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> You can meal prep for me if you need some busy work. 🍴🤗🍴


I bet you’re an eating machine so I would be in the kitchen all day 🤣


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 2, 2022)

I know I’m supposed to rest but after a whole day doing nothing at all yesterday I did light cardio (60 min recumbent bike — only 102 cal burnt) and a short workout 

SLDL 3x15
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 3x10
Alternating db curls 3x10
Sissy squats 3x15
Band tricep extensions 3x20
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 3x15
Band bicep stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Fasted cardio 
63 min arm bicycle (235 calories burned)

Legs

Prisoner squats 4x10
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Lunges 4x10
Lateral walks 4x10
Standing hamstring curls 4x10
Hamstring stretch 60 sec
Leg extensions 4x10
Quad stretch 60 sec
Abductors 3x12
Adductors 3x12
Seated calves 4x10

I will do another cardio session this afternoon.

I’m still supposed to rest (doctor’s orders).


----------



## Send0 (Apr 4, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> I’m still supposed to rest (doctor’s orders).


You should probably rest like the doc says, but are you at least keeping the sessions light for now?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You should probably rest like the doc says, but are you at least keeping the sessions light for now?


Yes I do because I’m not feeling 100% yet … it could take a while. I take one day at a time and work out accordingly.

I did 6 kilometers on the treadmill last night (412 cals) and I’m sore.

Arm bicycle 1:20h 482 cals

Bench press 4x10
Db rows on incline bench 4x10
Behind the back shrugs 3x10
Incline reverse grip db press 3x10 (I should have done these with lighter weights)
Incline db fly stretch 60 sec
Hanging pull up stretch 60 sec
Side delt raises supersets 3x10
Band handcuff stretch 60 sec
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 6, 2022)

Just be careful and don't over do it. I know doctors can be overcautious but there is a reason for it.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Just be careful and don't over do it. I know doctors can be overcautious but there is a reason for it.


Yes you’re right … and I’m older than most of you.

I woke up with back pain.

Cardio/Abs day

This morning 
60 minutes arm bicycle 
Abs 150 reps
This afternoon 
50 minutes stationary bike 

Total 740 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 7, 2022)

I woke up at 3am.

Cardio 
1:24h stationary bike (483 cals)

SLDL 4x15
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Close grip bench press 4x10
Alternating db curls 3x10
Sissy squats 3x20
Band tricep extensions 3x20
Band tricep stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 3x15
Band bicep stretch 2x30 sec


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 7, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> I woke up at 3am.
> 
> Cardio
> 1:24h stationary bike (483 cals)
> ...



I thought I was an early riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I thought I was an early riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha I’ve had insomnia for over 30 years. I take a sleeping pill but never get more than 6 hours of sleep.

Cardio 
90 min recumbent bike (362 cals)

Standing hamstring curls 3x10
Goblet squats 3x12
Leg extensions 3x12
Quad stretch 60 sec
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Hammer curls 3x10
Triceps kickbacks 3x12
Adductors/abductors 3x12
Spider curls 3x10
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
Single arm pulldowns 3x10
Band tricep stretch 30 sec
Seated calf extensions 3x12


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Lazy weekend 

1:30h stationary bike on Saturday 
Brisk walk of 7.9 kilometers on Sunday 

Today
1:15h arm bicycle (364 cals)

Squats 4x8
Close grip bench press 4x8
Laying db curls 4x8
Good mornings 4x8
SLDL stretch 60 sec
Incline laying extensions 4x8
Band tricep stretch 30 sec
Lunges 4x8
Quad stretch 60 sec
Biceps curls 4x8
Band bicep stretch 30 sec
Adductors 4x8
Abductors 4x8
Standing calf extensions 4x10
Calf stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Cardio
75 min arm bicycle (411 cals)

Chest
Incline dumbbell press 4x10 (Warm up.)
Dumbbell fly 4x8 (Muscle round)
Incline dumbbell fly stretch 60 sec

That was fun!


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Cardio
> 75 min arm bicycle (411 cals)
> 
> Chest
> ...


Muscle Rounds are 6 sets of 4. You broke the rules!!!  😂


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> Muscle Rounds are 6 sets of 4. You broke the rules!!!  😂


My coach told me to do light intensity workouts and explained how to do muscle rounds. Don’t blame me Mr Blue.


CJ said:


> Muscle Rounds are 6 sets of 4. You broke the rules!!!  😂


when a blue guy says “you broke the rules” you’re usually banned. I thought I wouldn’t be able to post this morning 

Cardio 
1:25h stationary bike 

Decline bb press 4x10
Db military press 3x12
Db rows 3x12
Incline dumbbell flyes stretch 60 sec
Meadows rows 3x12
Lat pulldowns 2x15,1x20
Hanging lat stretch twists 2x30
Shrugs 2x12 1x15
Bent over rows 3x12
Hands behind the back shoulder stretch 60 sec
Crossbody band shoulder stretch 60 sec
Landmine oblique twists 2x20

I went for a walk through the fields yesterday and fell in a hole that I hadn’t seen. Body was quite sore today.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Stationary bike
90 min 403 cals

Quads with muscle round
Lunges 4x10 (warm up)
Leg extensions 4x8 (muscle round)
Quad stretch 60 sec
Hamstrings
Standing leg curls 3x12
Single leg glute bridge 3x10
Calves
Calf raises 3x15
Calf stretch 30 sec
Triceps with muscle round
Dips 4x10 (warm ups)
Pushdowns 4x8 (muscle round)
Band tricep stretch 60 sec


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 15, 2022)

Cardio
88 min arm bicycle (416 cals)

Incline db fly 3x12
Incline db press 3x12
Decline press 3x12
Db fly stretch 60 sec
Db pullovers 3x12

And now 2 days off ….


----------

